# Big Lots Summer Clearance on now



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received an email that Big Lots has started their Summer Clearance (30-50% off) markdowns.

Things of possible interest, globe lighting (colored and clear--for carnival lights or signage), shepherd hooks for suspending hanging ghouls in the yard, tomato cages for various projects, landscape fabric for black cloth, floating lilypads (jungle, swamp themes), pool dive rings for carnevill toss games, pool dive gems (large stones for pirate chest), pool noodles (reg and deluxe--assume these are the thicker ones). See website under Clearance for photos of the items.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Those are great items! I'm definitely going to go and check it out. I've never been but now I am motivated to go! Thanks GOS!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

At some point Summer will get marked down again so it's just a question of what will be left when it does. One of my stores last year had some items, not many, at 75% really late in the season but many things were broken and passed over and not many things left either. They had a dozen or so of a lantern I was hoping to find (some might remember the "glass" shade hurricane type lantern, kind of old west) so picked out the best of them and paid a ridiculously low price for a bunch of lanterns for my mine theme. The other store didn't have anything out that I could see and I figured they must have pulled Summer or sold all of it before I got there. I usually hit one or two locations per trip when I do decide to make a run. It can pay off if you have that luxury. Some stores definitely will be sold out of clearance stuff while others may still have stock.


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I will have to check it out.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love their really tall shepard hooks....they are pricey, but they look gorgeous with aged flickering lanterns.....you can make an old english street scene along your sidewalk with this (think jack the ripper theme???)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> I love their really tall shepard hooks....they are pricey, but they look gorgeous with aged flickering lanterns.....you can make an old english street scene along your sidewalk with this (think jack the ripper theme???)


I bet those GR Fire and Ice lanterns would look nice on those. Noticed the lanterns have a wire hanger.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I was in one of my Big Lots on Wed and if there were mark downs I didn't see them but then again they didn't have much left for summer anyways. Walked out with nothing.... so sad.


----------

